
Yanis Varoufakis: My plan for Europe can succeed where Macron and Piketty failed - ciconia
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/dec/13/plan-europe-macron-piketty-green-new-deal-britain
======
charlesdm
"Instead, it suggests that national governments agree to raise €800bn (or 4%
of EU GDP) through a harmonised corporate tax rate of 37%, an increased income
tax rate for the top 1%, a new wealth tax for those with more than €1m in
assets, and a C02 emissions tax of €30 per tonne. This money would then be
spent within each nation-state that collected it – with next to no transfers
across countries."

Sigh -- it becomes awfully depressing to even try and become successful if you
read these proposals. Might as well not even care and just go and live in a
cabin in the woods somewhere.

------
geezerjay
It boggles the mind how a demagogue who routinely failed to perform when given
the chance and even jumped ship to avoid being hit with the fallback of his
initiatives is still given any form of attention.

Snake oil salesmen have no place in the world stage.

------
bunnycorn
But Macron and Picketty haven't failed.

I guess we must read all about it on his new book... caviar communists...

